# Carolina Cubers United 2018 [Competition]



## ducttapecuber (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello all!
Registration for Carolina Cubers United 2018 is open! 
When: May 12th
Where: McAdenville, NC
Events: 3x3-5x5, OH, Pyraminx, and Clock (of course)
Competitor Limit: 80 competitors
Website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CarolinaCubersUnited2018
(note: anyone from any state or country may compete, not just those from NC)
Hope to see you all there!


----------

